# Caller ID for a Newbie



## jes218 (Feb 10, 2005)

Hello, all:

I have a stand-alone series 2 540 model. Could somebody please explain, in plain language, how to hack into it to add Caller ID? Just looking for step by step, but in the most simplistic language possible.

I have been all over these boards, but I just can't figure it out.

Thanks,
Jessie


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Unplug video from TV into Onscreen Caller ID box. Connect CID box video out to TV in. Connect power and Telephone Line to CID box.


----------



## B Smooth (Jan 7, 2000)

If you hack your series two tivo with the zipper, part of the enhancement script options includes caller id. You install this option on you tivo and it just works.

Re-check the zipper and enhancements script threads again.


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

B Smooth said:


> If you hack your series two tivo with the zipper, part of the enhancement script options includes caller id. You install this option on you tivo and it just works.
> 
> Re-check the zipper and enhancements script threads again.


The Zipper is for DirecTivos. I don't think I will work with stand alone units.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Plus the OP has a 540, which will mean a PROM mod.

Besides, here isn't the place to post a step-by-step linstruction list to hack a TiVo.


----------



## jes218 (Feb 10, 2005)

If not here, where...>?


----------

